# Marriott Maui Ocean Club vs. Westin Kaanapali



## Chrispee (Aug 7, 2014)

I need some help making my decision in the next 18 mins 

1br MOC ocean front unit vs studio KAA.  I realize the KAA unit could have the dreaded parking lot view, but I love the Westin Kaanapali.  Which would you choose?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I need some help making my decision in the next 18 mins
> 
> 1br MOC ocean front unit vs studio KAA.  I realize the KAA unit could have the dreaded parking lot view, but I love the Westin Kaanapali.  Which would you choose?



I own and love WKORV also, but ocean front vs. risk?  Not a hard choice for me; I would take MOC without a second thought.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 7, 2014)

Argh, you're reaffirming what I originally thought.  I do like the in-suite laundry and better limited kitchen though...  I renewed my 18 mins, but I think you're right.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sitting on the lanai at my WKORV-OF is one of my favorite things in the world.

The view cannot be too different down the street.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 7, 2014)

Anytime I see WKORV pop up I instinctively want it.  Perhaps rarity is playing into that though.  I let the unit go, and I'm sticking with MOC ocean front.  Hopefully the designated view holds up when I check in!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Anytime I see WKORV pop up I instinctively want it.  Perhaps rarity is playing into that though.  I let the unit go, and I'm sticking with MOC ocean front.  Hopefully the designated view holds up when I check in!



Funny how we see it so differently.  We own WKORV but will not trade into WKORV (I have traded into WKORVN eight times).  View and view risk is that important to us.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I would have taken the MOC ocean front too.  My DW really would prefer the kitchen, but it is hard to beat an ocean front view. Enjoy!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd take the 1 bdrm OF, even though I prefer the location of WKORV more than MOC.  Ka'anapali Beach south of Black Rock is resort row, and not my cup o' tea.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 8, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Anytime I see WKORV pop up I instinctively want it.  Perhaps rarity is playing into that though.  I let the unit go, and I'm sticking with MOC ocean front.  *Hopefully the designated view holds up when I check in!*



I own at MOC and I can tell you that it is one of the best resorts in terms of honoring the view in the reservation.  Although it is not guaranteed, you should get your ocean front view.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes you're likely get an OF unit but as an exchanger probably a lower floor. I think some of those are excellent with a few having palm trees obstructing the views.


----------



## klpca (Aug 9, 2014)

In Oct/Nov of 2013 I traded into Maui Ocean Club (the older hotel conversion villas) and had a 8th floor oceanfront unit. Spectacular. I was there with an old friend and we weren't doing any cooking so the limited kitchen was fine. All we used were the coffee pot, the wine glasses, and the dishwasher. We loved having two bathrooms. It is one of my favorite trips ever.

Last Nov we traded into a two bedroom WKORV and invited the husbands along for this trip. It was an excellent unit for sharing because of the separation of the units. We were in building 4, on the 5th floor I believe and had a great water view (over the tree tops and the parking lot). 

Between the two, if I had any chance at getting an ocean front unit at MOC I would choose that unit. The view was amazing and the balcony was huge.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 9, 2014)

klpca said:


> .....if I had any chance at getting an ocean front unit at MOC I would choose that unit. The view was amazing and the *balcony* was huge.



In Hawaii, we call them lanais.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 24, 2014)

We checked in this evening, and got put in room 4109 in the Lanai wing.  It's a corner unit with the a larger balcony.  It's dark, but I can still tell that the view is going to be spectacular (albeit with a few palm trees between us and the ocean).  Pretty thrilled with my luck given that it was an II exchange!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> We checked in this evening, and got put in room 4109 in the Lanai wing.  It's a corner unit with the a larger balcony.  It's dark, but I can still tell that the view is going to be spectacular (albeit with a few palm trees between us and the ocean).  Pretty thrilled with my luck given that it was an II exchange!



This is an excellent score!!.  Spectacular MOC OF on an exchange!! Can't do better than that.


----------



## GregT (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> We checked in this evening, and got put in room 4109 in the Lanai wing.  It's a corner unit with the a larger balcony.  It's dark, but I can still tell that the view is going to be spectacular (albeit with a few palm trees between us and the ocean).  Pretty thrilled with my luck given that it was an II exchange!



Congrats, that is going to be a great room!  Enjoy it and please post pics if possible.   Have  a great trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## klpca (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> We checked in this evening, and got put in room 4109 in the Lanai wing.  It's a corner unit with the a larger balcony.  It's dark, but I can still tell that the view is going to be spectacular (albeit with a few palm trees between us and the ocean).  Pretty thrilled with my luck given that it was an II exchange!



I'm pretty sure we were in 8108, next to the corner unit, in the Lanai tower. The view was incredible. Lucky you!! Enjoy.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 24, 2014)

GregT said:


> Congrats, that is going to be a great room!  Enjoy it and please post pics if possible.   Have  a great trip!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Just heading out for the day, but here are some quick pics:

http://www.loghomesale.com/moc


----------



## brigechols (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Just heading out for the day, but here are some quick pics:
> 
> http://www.loghomesale.com/moc


Wow! Great pics and fantastic views!


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 24, 2014)

We're still on the fence as to which resort is more to our liking, but we're sure enjoying the unit we're in at MOC.  Maybe it's the happy hour longboards we just kicked back though...


----------



## presley (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Just heading out for the day, but here are some quick pics:
> 
> http://www.loghomesale.com/moc



Wow, with a view like that, I'd be hesitant to leave my lanai.


----------



## GregT (Aug 24, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Just heading out for the day, but here are some quick pics:
> 
> http://www.loghomesale.com/moc



Congrats -- that's a great room and a great view!  Enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 25, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> We're still on the fence as to which resort is more to our liking, but we're sure enjoying the unit we're in at MOC. Maybe it's the happy hour longboards we just kicked back though...


Is the new restaurant open now? We love that location and certainly around sunset time.

As an exchanger, you ended up with a real nice view with even a wrap-around lanai.  It's all about the view when the scenery is so beautiful on the ocean, mountains or a city view of one of the great cities.  The problem is that it is harder to get moving and go sight-seeing and may regret it later.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 25, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Is the new restaurant open now? We love that location and certainly around sunset time.
> 
> As an exchanger, you ended up with a real nice view with even a wrap-around lanai.  It's all about the view when the scenery is so beautiful on the ocean, mountains or a city view of one of the great cities.  The problem is that it is harder to get moving and go sight-seeing and may regret it later.



The new restaurant appears to be open today, I'll double check when we go down to the beach.

We planned this week to just stay at the resort and relax 100% of the time since we are coming back again in December, so it's a great time to get this oceanfront unit!


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 27, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Is the new restaurant open now? We love that location and certainly around sunset time.



The new Ka'anapali Grille and Tap House had a soft opening last night.  Pretty good live music, and the atmosphere is nice.  We went for brunch this morning, and the food was a definite step up from longboards, but they have not received their liquor license yet which is a bit of a bummer.  Apparently when they do get their license, there will be 30 craft beers on tap, so that's something to look forward to.  The service was friendly, but you could definitely tell it was their first dance.

I uploaded a quick pic of the menu so you can get an idea of pricing, and there's also a pic of the restaurant patio facing out to the walkway/ocean.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks.  Pricing looks reasonable so casual dining.  Love your new pictures and a great sunset too.  Enjoy the rest of your week.   It goes way too fast always.


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 27, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Thanks.  Pricing looks reasonable so casual dining.  Love your new pictures and a great sunset too.  Enjoy the rest of your week.   It goes way too fast always.



Thanks!  A small update; as of this afternoon they have their liquor license.  I now have the dubious distinction of having the first ever beer poured from their taps, and it was cold and delicious (albeit a bit expensive at $7).


----------

